# Egg Share at Bourn Hall



## *Leanne* (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone have experience of doing egg share at Bourn Hall? Am considering it but wondering what Bourn Hall is like.
Many Thanks
Leanne


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Leanne

I am on my 2ww after having egg shared at bourn hall i have to say they treated me amazingly i was very impressed and the staff were so trust worthy i felt safe and looked after at every stage.


----------



## *Leanne* (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Ya,
Thanks for the reply. I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

i had eggshare at bourn and thought they were lovely and very friendly


----------



## mitch245 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi

I have done 3 x eggshare treatments at Bourn Hall (1st successful!) and highly recommend them, all the staff are great, they are all very kind and helpful and the setting is just lovely !

Good luck for whatever you decide !

 Mitch245


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello Leanne

I haven't had an eggshare at Bourn but i'm now starting a 2nd cycle with them and would DEFINATELY do an eggshare with them in future! (I have had one eggshare with LWC but would never ever return there!)

We personally found Bourn Hall amazing. The staff, their knowledge, pateince and understanding. The hygeine standards there are fantastic, the grounds and enviroment beautiful. Attention to detail and organisation second to none! We moved to Bourn Hall and would never leave them now...


Wishing you success xxxxx


----------



## cleo33 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi
Bourn is my second home! I have no experience of anywhere else, but I can recommend them. Be prepared for a long wait for a donor tho....


----------

